# UBER guarantee, just another way to exploit drivers.



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Hi all,
This is mainly for rookies who think that hourly guarantee will help them make more money. 
Do you really think that UBER cares about you? Lets be honest. UBER's main focus are riders. Like every business customer oriented, they will do anything to please riders. 
So why is UBER putting out those guarantees? TO hand out everybody $750 check for week of 20hours. 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
They are actually trying to give cheaper rides to customers(riders) by not having surges in those areas. If they give us all guarantee then they will have too many drivers out, big majority will not meet requirements and they will not have to surge, and riders will be happy. 

Another thing, If you are offline and app is open, UBER IS STILL WATCHING YOU, so they know you will go online and they will not increase surge. CLOSE APP completely, and open it when you need to check surge, and close again if you are not online.


----------



## UberC-Max (May 15, 2016)

I am in Chicago and I have been using the guarantee to my advantage for the last four weeks. Find a dead area and stay there. As long as your 1.5 average is there and the 80% acceptance then you'll get the bump.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

What is incentive period?? each day for hours that are mentioned or whole week for those hours? I am reading their terms and I am not sure what they mean by incentive period?


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

UberC-Max said:


> I am in Chicago and I have been using the guarantee to my advantage for the last four weeks. Find a dead area and stay there. As long as your 1.5 average is there and the 80% acceptance then you'll get the bump.


So I was out tonight. Didnt meet requirements. Should I go out tomorrow and try or I am done because tonight will ruin my average? Or they just count it like a separate incentive blocks?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Post the entire guarantee details here and I'll try to help give you advice how to hit it.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Your special offers:
Take home $30/hr guaranteed plus a $150 reward
Start your week earning extra by taking advantage of your special offers. You can earn a guaranteed $30/hour in gross fares and an extra $150 after 30 qualifying trips!

To qualify, take trips that start in core Los Angeles during the following times:
*Mon-Thurs* *7am - 9am
Monday* *8pm - 11pm
Tues-Thurs* *5pm - 11pm

80% acceptance rate, 1.5 trip per hour and 25% completed ride out of accepted once.

Today I had 3 trips in 3 hours. I think I was very UL with trips and also this is my first tiem chasing HG. 
And I dont know why there is nowhere in the app that is showing that it has to be only in LA core and that there is $150 bonus. *


----------



## UberC-Max (May 15, 2016)

It is no problem to meet the 1.5 per hour guarantee. I live in the city, but I have wound up in the burbs a few times when I am ready to begin working. I turn on the app and take advantage of the dead time to surf the web. I head into the city once I think I am in danger of falling below the 1.5 per hour requirement and I get assigned enough rides to get me in the clear.

The guarantee periods in Chicago are usually 6-10AM and 3-midnight. They are exploring different minimum requirements because it had been 2 hour minimum per period for as far back as I can remember. Last weekend it was a 3-hour minimum and this entire week it is only one hour.

I understand that there is a reason for the guarantee (less surges), but I feel that I know how to work the guarantee in a way that helps me. Last week I got a bump of a few bucks up to $42 for each period that I worked.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

UberC-Max said:


> It is no problem to meet the 1.5 per hour guarantee. I live in the city, but I have wound up in the burbs a few times when I am ready to begin working. I turn on the app and take advantage of the dead time to surf the web. I head into the city once I think I am in danger of falling below the 1.5 per hour requirement and I get assigned enough rides to get me in the clear.
> 
> The guarantee periods in Chicago are usually 6-10AM and 3-midnight. They are exploring different minimum requirements because it had been 2 hour minimum per period for as far back as I can remember. Last weekend it was a 3-hour minimum and this entire week it is only one hour.
> 
> I understand that there is a reason for the guarantee (less surges), but I feel that I know how to work the guarantee in a way that helps me. Last week I got a bump of a few bucks up to $42 for each period that I worked.


Nice. 
It is hard to talk about meeting requirements in different cities. I think that LA is very specific, but every city is specific. 
For some reason, I used to always get short rides in LA and Hollywood, but since I started chasing guaranties, I get more and more rides going out of town. 
Next two days they have guarantees from 5pm to 11pm. It is usually slow around 5-8 and rides are longer, but around 10pm it gets busy in downtown and rides are shorter. I yet have to figure out plan for tomorrow, but today I had really good day. Made over $100 combine lyft and uber. I did lyft when I got out of town because UBER didnt qualify for incentives. 
I dont know do they count time online for those incentives when we are on the trip outside of that area?? 
I think I met requirements for today(see requirements above). Please let me know if I did, because this is first time I am doing it.

So I did 4 rides in 2:26
That is 4/2.433333 And I get somewhere around 1.63 TRIPS PER HOUR.
Is that how they calculate that. What about pool trips(one or two??)
So i should get paid 2.433*30(guarantee)=around $73
So I made about $55 +roders fee(which I hope they dont count for this)
Meaning they owe me 73-55 around 18 minus their fee of 25%.
So I should get around 13bucks on top of my earnings. How can I check this to make sure this is how it works?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

6000+ RIDES 1 THING THE GARRANTES ARE GOOD FOR.....GETING YOU TO MAKE THAT $30 OR SO AN HOUR SO THEY DONT HAVE TO PAY A DIME. if you got $7 made in first half hour...bigger ride is on the way garranteed...


----------



## eddie g (Jun 11, 2016)

So you're in on the guarantee. How are they calculating the 1.5 per hour here in Chicago? Am I to make sure I have at least 1.5 trips within ever hour from the start of the guarantee period all the way to the end, every hour on the hour I started? Or can I just get 8 quick short trips in the first 2 hours then go hide the last 2 hours ,and still qualify for the bonus.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

eddie g said:


> So you're in on the guarantee. How are they calculating the 1.5 per hour here in Chicago? Am I to make sure I have at least 1.5 trips within ever hour from the start of the guarantee period all the way to the end, every hour on the hour I started? Or can I just get 8 quick short trips in the first 2 hours then go hide the last 2 hours ,and still qualify for the bonus.


It's an average of 1.5 trips per hour, so for 2 hours, you need 3 rides. For 4 hours you would need 6 rides, so on and so forth.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> 6000+ RIDES 1 THING THE GARRANTES ARE GOOD FOR.....GETING YOU TO MAKE THAT $30 OR SO AN HOUR SO THEY DONT HAVE TO PAY A DIME. if you got $7 made in first half hour...bigger ride is on the way garranteed...


I completely agree. Never seen rider like this before guarantee started. They just play so much games, it is crazy and that is why they will be paying year after year billions on law suits.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

put it this way on 6800 aprox trips maybe i got $800 in 18 mths . and that was with those $50 an hour garrantee's on saint paddys day etc. 99% of the time they are good to use the company to garrantee 1 far ride if you are on a 1st ride of say mini ride...computer wont pay you so you will get next ride, as far as hiding. sorry i go to earn $$$$. i dont hide or just work these stupid garrantees. i go to drive to have a great day of earning.
and its getting harder and harder


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> put it this way on 6800 aprox trips maybe i got $800 in 18 mths . and that was with those $50 an hour garrantee's on saint paddys day etc. 99% of the time they are good to use the company to garrantee 1 far ride if you are on a 1st ride of say mini ride...computer wont pay you so you will get next ride, as far as hiding. sorry i go to earn $$$$. i dont hide or just work these stupid garrantees. i go to drive to have a great day of earning.
> and its getting harder and harder


How do they calculate hours that we are online but outside of the guarantee zone? And what about pool trips with 2 stops?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Your special offers:
> Take home $30/hr guaranteed plus a $150 reward
> Start your week earning extra by taking advantage of your special offers. You can earn a guaranteed $30/hour in gross fares and an extra $150 after 30 qualifying trips!
> 
> ...


Ok I'm going to give you all my tips for hitting this guarantee however I need to know two things, does it specifically specify that Mon-Thursday 7am-9am is specifically all days together or does it state Mon 7am-9am Tuesday7am-9am etc etc ? If it states the latter then each day is separate from the others. However, if somehow it really is grouping them all together, then for every single hour that falls inside of all those guarantee hours you must hit the parameters and conditions at the bottom. This means that you must hit those parameters over all the hours.

I'm going to assume that it's the latter. This is my advice. Only go online when you are in the exact middle of the LA area you quoted and be online at the exact moment the guarantee period starts(common sense). If at all possible stay around a shopping center, shopping mall, or theatre in the center of that guarantee area. Normally you would avoid being next to malls and Walmarts etc etc, however when under a guarantee you want all short trips as much as possible. You are making around 23ish an hour even if you do short trips, so you are working the guarantee you aren't letting the guarantee wiggle it's way out.

Next, accept EVERYTHING. If you absolutely have to cancel then cancel because acceptance rate is a must to hit and it's easier to not meet, it's harder to not hit the cancellation rate. Now, because of the bonus you want to hit as many trips as possible, and you should be able to hit the 30 trips over 15 hours worked, about 2 trips an hour. Next, if you get a trip outside of the zone, turn off the app and go back to the middle when done with the next trip. If you get a ping stack(one before done with the current one), accept it and cancel it if it falls outside the zone after you are done with the current ride, then immediately turn off the app and head back to the middle again. That extra $150 bonus is great, I don't get those where I'm at, that means that even when you have to turn the app on and go back to the center you will still get that money back when you hit that $150 bonus. Also, when under a bonus, try to wait a little bit longer than usual when waiting for someone at a pickup address. Remember, you are making your guarantee rate so it's not going to kill you to wait a little longer.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ok I'm going to give you all my tips for hitting this guarantee however I need to know two things, does it specifically specify that Mon-Thursday 7am-9am is specifically all days together or does it state Mon 7am-9am Tuesday7am-9am etc etc ? If it states the latter then each day is separate from the others. However, if somehow it really is grouping them all together, then for every single hour that falls inside of all those guarantee hours you must hit the parameters and conditions at the bottom. This means that you must hit those parameters over all the hours.
> 
> I'm going to assume that it's the latter. This is my advice. Only go online when you are in the exact middle of the LA area you quoted and be online at the exact moment the guarantee period starts(common sense). If at all possible stay around a shopping center, shopping mall, or theatre in the center of that guarantee area. Normally you would avoid being next to malls and Walmarts etc etc, however when under a guarantee you want all short trips as much as possible. You are making around 23ish an hour even if you do short trips, so you are working the guarantee you aren't letting the guarantee wiggle it's way out.
> 
> Next, accept EVERYTHING. If you absolutely have to cancel then cancel because acceptance rate is a must to hit and it's easier to not meet, it's harder to not hit the cancellation rate. Now, because of the bonus you want to hit as many trips as possible, and you should be able to hit the 30 trips over 15 hours worked, about 2 trips an hour. Next, if you get a trip outside of the zone, turn off the app and go back to the middle when done with the next trip. If you get a ping stack(one before done with the current one), accept it and cancel it if it falls outside the zone after you are done with the current ride, then immediately turn off the app and head back to the middle again. That extra $150 bonus is great, I don't get those where I'm at, that means that even when you have to turn the app on and go back to the center you will still get that money back when you hit that $150 bonus. Also, when under a bonus, try to wait a little bit longer than usual when waiting for someone at a pickup address. Remember, you are making your guarantee rate so it's not going to kill you to wait a little longer.


Thank you for response.
I am not sure is it together or not, they never clarify everything for us. I copied exactly what I received. it is alway slow around 5pm-8pm so tonight I started late. It will be hard to hit 30 trips at this point but tonight I had 2 short trips for 57 minutes. Both were minimum so UBER will owe me some money  Other than that, I was busy on Lyft. Too many drivers chasing UBER guarantee so I figured to keep Lyft app on while I am driving back to the city.
Also, I was right next to the restaurant and watching couple requesting UBER. And Uber sent request to the driver that was behind me, about 100 feet who I was watching canceling some teenagers , maybe it was long ride or something, anyway, not sure why there were sending request to him. 
Your advice is good, and I came up with same thing, bad side of that is that out of 6 hours of working I would have maybe 3 hours online.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Thank you for response.
> I am not sure is it together or not, they never clarify everything for us. I copied exactly what I received. it is alway slow around 5pm-8pm so tonight I started late. It will be hard to hit 30 trips at this point but tonight I had 2 short trips for 57 minutes. Both were minimum so UBER will owe me some money  Other than that, I was busy on Lyft. Too many drivers chasing UBER guarantee so I figured to keep Lyft app on while I am driving back to the city.
> Also, I was right next to the restaurant and watching couple requesting UBER. And Uber sent request to the driver that was behind me, about 100 feet who I was watching canceling some teenagers , maybe it was long ride or something.


As I explained, you have to assume that it is over all hours so they won't owe you for any two hour period, it will accumulate over all hours, I think because of the overall bonus being included that should point to it being over ALL hours not just any particular day period.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As I explained, you have to assume that it is over all hours so they won't owe you for any two hour period, it will accumulate over all hours, I think because of the overall bonus being included that should point to it being over ALL hours not just any particular day period.


I just updated my post.
Even if it is over all hours mentioned in promotion, I will be very close of hitting it, and I have tomorrow to prove everything I learned so far and improve numbers.
I dont know why they dont clarify this more for us so we dont have to guess. For me, everything that is not written is not valid, so I will chase them to pay me whatever I think that they do.


----------



## water (Jun 6, 2016)

Does anyone have an la core map they could share?


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

water said:


> Does anyone have an la core map they could share?


I had better pic but cannot find it now.
here is at least this one.


----------



## water (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks ubersucksgas


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Here is better one.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

water said:


> Thanks ubersucksgas


I just posted btter one. GL in LA, LA is harsh. Hopefully it wont eat you alive.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Hi all,
> This is mainly for rookies who think that hourly guarantee will help them make more money.
> Do you really think that UBER cares about you? Lets be honest. UBER's main focus are riders. Like every business customer oriented, they will do anything to please riders.
> So why is UBER putting out those guarantees? TO hand out everybody $750 check for week of 20hours.
> ...


Uber does not "decide when or control the surge". It is an automated computer program/algorithym, with no "human intervention". You really think there is a "man behind the curtain that decides when to push the button"? Thats just paranoia, you people kill me when you say "uber wont let it surge", that is just like the people that say "the lottery knows when I play my numbers and wont let me hit"! LOL


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Uber does not "decide when or control the surge". It is an automated computer program/algorithym, with no "human intervention". You really think there is a "man behind the curtain that decides when to push the button"? Thats just paranoia, you people kill me when you say "uber wont let it surge", that is just like the people that say "the lottery knows when I play my numbers and wont let me hit"! LOL


I never said that somebody is pushing button.
But there is man behind algorithm


----------



## water (Jun 6, 2016)

thanks Ubersucksgas. That is a great map. Are you able to see that blue shaded area all day while you use Google Maps? That sure would make it easy to know if the rides are in the core.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Hook, line and sinker, the Uber way.*


----------

